# Noma 12 HP 33 inch Snowblower Info Needed



## Machster179 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just bought a 12/33 Noma Snowblower and am looking for a manual.
Anyone have a manual or a pdf or know where I can purchase one? 
I've searched using the model number and haven't had any luck.

Also any other information about this unit would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## MarkOMFR (Feb 17, 2015)

*Noma 12 website*

Machster, see here:

Murray st Parts Diagram Index for 633124X89A


----------



## Roger D (Mar 11, 2021)

I am happy to share the manuals that I have,



Noma GP 1028EL : 11437
ALSO FOR GP 1032 and GP 1232


Tecumseh 10hp motor manual : 181-639-1 88



Hope this helps !


----------

